# Power forward situaution



## Dustin Hellums (Jun 13, 2002)

If the Suns acquire Grant from the Heat, how will thay run the PF spot. They already have Googs, Outlaw, and Ford.(Not to mention they will probably use their draft pick on a frontcourt player.) Anyway I was just wondering what everybody else thought about the situation. Trading Outlaw or Googs is an option but their contracts would be nearly impossible to move.


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

IF the Suns acquire Grant, and right now it seems like a big "if", then Outlaw would have to be on his way out via trade, unless Phoenix drafts Jeffries or Skeeta. Googs and Outlaw are both grossly overpaid, and adding yet another grossly overpaid PF (Grant) wouldn't do much for the development of whoever they draft. If the Suns can get a trade to go down for Grant, then they'll almost have to take Jeffries/Skeeta/trade down because of the lack of PT that would be available.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Well it's not like we have all-star PF's they'll have to ride the bench unless they produce


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

I don't think the Colangelos would want 33% of their payroll riding the pine because they're not good enough.


----------



## Dustin Hellums (Jun 13, 2002)

Outlaw or Googs, either one is going to have to go. Both are going to be difficult to move, but there are some teams who could easily use Bo's hustle. If one or possibly both could be moved I think bringing in Grant would be a great move for the Suns. if one can't be moved though it would be ridiculous to let that much of the payroll sit on the bench.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Bo is tradable but for Googs? Not a chance guy. I say we can trade Penny away b4 Googgs.


----------

